# One outstanding garden RR



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

I know some of you were lucky enough to this in person but all i can say is WOW im impressed, and it takes a lot to impress me... 
Nick..


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy crap!! That is one nice layout. Did you see all the turnouts in his yard!?!? Those alone cost more than everything i have. It's also nice to see a large layout that has operational aspects. A lot of the large layouts I have seen lately are just big roundy rounds. They are nice, just not my thing. 
Thanks for sharing Nick. I think I'm going to watch the video again.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YYYYYEeeeeeaaaaapppppp, he'd gone battery from square one. 
Good ol' boy...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR  on 08/30/2008 7:01 PM
YYYYYEeeeeeaaaaapppppp, he'd gone battery from square one. 
Good ol' boy...


And has had absolutely nothing but trouble with them. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 

We went to see it twice and twice it was down because af Airwire problems and not enough charged batteries. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, OK NO WAR ON THIS THREAD PLEASE..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif this was ment to let everyone that hasnt seen this to view it and have fun please...............dont make me get a can of WHIP ASS out.... he. he. he. you know how us [CRAZY NEW YORKERS ARE] its all in fun but its nice to know that he can run track or battery power. for us simple guys that can only afford to run track power/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif i thank the guy but battery has its advantages as well, but i cant afford battery power..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 
Nick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Todd, nananananan 
I just went by what the guy said on tape. 
so there.....nnnaaaannnna 

OK Ok , I will go take a time out.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/30/2008 7:43 PM
Yea Todd, nananananan 
I just went by what the guy said on tape. 
so there.....nnnaaaannnna 
OK Ok, I will go take a time out.


OK, then we'll let it slide.  

BTW, nice article in GR Marty.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I think everyone will agree your artice was very good so we'll let you off the hook this time.... But don't let it happen again....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This layout has 4000 cars and over 300 engines, all with metal wheels and kadee couplers. 
Switches are air controlled. 

A great layout to see in the phoenix area.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome, truely awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Thanks for giving us the link, - quite magnificent, but do book yourself 'plenty of Video watching time' - there are 50 in all of the layout!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed, proof theres no problem that cant be solved if you spend enough money on it


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes he has Troubles. Yes I have been there a coupld of times only to be disappointed because he was not running. How many of you have had troubles with our layout. I know Marty has. I have. And with a layout that size it has. 

The there are some ideas in formation to learn from that video. 


Marty Go stand in the corner and make shame for a hour for teasing Tod.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

It's great to see this fabulous model railroad finally get some outside attention. The Phoenix guys have been enjoying it for three years already. He has hosted club meetings, fed everyone from the restaurant, has an open run night once a month, and was open every night during the convention. He is a very gracious guy, willing to share this railroad with anyone who wants to come by. 
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, but with that kind of money backing it... I beat if some of us was there to help him with battery power he would not have it. its that dang airsomething-thingy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/31/2008 12:44 PM 
Yea, but with that kind of money backing it... I beat if some of us was there to help him with battery power he would not have it. its that dang airsomething-thingy.

I bet that if a bunch of us from mls would decend on his layout in force we could solve all of his problems in a couple of days. His Layout would run flawlessly


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08/31/2008 2:09 PM
Posted By NTCGRR on 08/31/2008 12:44 PM 
Yea, but with that kind of money backing it... I beat if some of us was there to help him with battery power he would not have it. its that dang airsomething-thingy.

I bet that if a bunch of us from mls would decend on his layout in force we could solve all of his problems in a couple of days. His Layout would run flawlessly 


As I've heard it, his problem is that Airwire "sold him a bill of goods." He told them that he wanted to run these humongous trains and they said their system was up to the task. Seems it wasn't.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis has one of the most magnificent railroads ever constructed. His trackwork is absolutely "perfect." Sighting down the longest straight section of track, you can't see a ripple. That's really something in the Mesa, AZ sun. The subroadbed is concrete with soft roadbed under the track. He can run 20 USA passenger car trains pulled by ABBA PA's or 50-60 car freight trains without mishap. 

Yes, like any other layout, there are some struggles but to visit and experience the layout, it's nothing less than awesome. Regardless if he has problems with battery or track power. 

I've enjoyed my time visiting and experiencing his masterpiece. Wonderful video..... Thanks for posting it. 

Oh yeah..... Remember, these are toys.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08/31/2008 2:09 PM
Posted By NTCGRR on 08/31/2008 12:44 PM 
Yea, but with that kind of money backing it... I beat if some of us was there to help him with battery power he would not have it. its that dang airsomething-thingy.

I bet that if a bunch of us from mls would decend on his layout in force we could solve all of his problems in a couple of days. His Layout would run flawlessly 



JJ........... Don't think he'd let us touch it.... HE'S the head engineer.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Marty, you're almost there. Just a couple of more sections of track and you'll be REALLY close.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

OK OK, we all agree that its a great layout so lets us folks that havent seen it in person enjoy for a while AAAAAAAAAAAA, by the way i think track power is great and if he had gone with SS track he WOULD ENJOY long trains with no hassles... nothing againt you battery guys just my opinion of course...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG that is without a doubt the most incredible layout I have ever seen! I mean the bridge work etc, is just jaw dropping amazing. Just shows that with enough time and money (and ROOM!)anything is possible. I just applaud anyone who is willing and can put this much time and resource into the hobby, it's just plain awesome. Thanks a bunch for sharing the video Nick. Ok, back to work on your engines..  

Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
I knew he had concrete roadbed, but whats this about abother soft roadbed under the track? info please? 
I guess he has exspantion joints also on those long straights??? 
I need to get up,,,down there some time. 
I always look more at the how-tos that the overall view.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, watch it, I think the horse has a battery in it... repeated impacts could cause an explosion. 

This is what can happen if you blow a lithium battery ion pack and why that one fellow some time ago on the Aristo forums nearly had is house burn to the ground because his train batteries caugh on fire. Another reason I don't want them in my trains. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0> 

http://elliottback.com/wp/archives/2006/11/13/exploding-laptop-battery-video/ 

Real life examples: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuNSzs679Sw


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

If that's not an inspiring layout, I don't know what is! Truly spectacular! You folks can argue over the track power vs. battery power nonsense to your hearts content; the sheer artistry of the layout makes all that petty stuff pale in comparison. Besides, it sure looks like things were running great in that video, no matter what the power source.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

It is indeed an awesome layout, but it's a pity the scenery isn't to scale. Imagine being a passenger in one of his trains and looking out the window at the size of those flowers! The bees must be enormous!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Mark


----------

